# Boxing gloves recommendation



## That-a-Way (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi. I'm looking to *buy some boxing gloves*. The most common brands in my country (and therefore, not that expensive) that are made for sparring and not hitting the bag, are *Everlast and Adidas*. Now, according to my teacher, *Adidas are the best option.* Has anyone ever used them? Do you recommend Everlast or Adidas, or just something else? The brands that I'm seeing in local stores are:


Adidas ($70+)
Everlast ($60+)
Proyec (not Protec) ($40+)
Super Pro ($35+)
Granmarc ($40+)
Budokan Fighter ($60+)
Lonsdale ($70+)
Venum (Almost $200)
The green ones are the ones that I know are good, there are some more expensive models that seem quite nice, the red ones look not so good (maybe someone used them and can tell me something), and the orange ones look good too, but I don't know anything about them. After those brands, everything is over $100 and that's a bit over budget, but look very good. What do you think?


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeez all those prices look overpriced to me, the last pair I bought were 15 and they work just fine. As I've said before I don't find any differene in brands it all feels the same. Anyway can't you just buy some from the gym you train at. Most places will have there own stock of equipment to sell


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 3, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Jeez all those prices look overpriced to me, the last pair I bought were 15 and they work just fine. As I've said before I don't find any differene in brands it all feels the same. Anyway can't you just buy some from the gym you train at. Most places will have there own stock of equipment to sell


Not this gym. It's small and all it has are like 15 pairs of used gloves to borrow. Those are hell that's why I want a pair of my own.

The prices are high because of taxes and shipping costs. Nothing is made here so we import it. So the prices are "fine". I have no intention of competing, so you think I should buy some affordable ones and forget about it?

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Not this gym. It's small and all it has are like 15 pairs of used gloves to borrow. Those are hell that's why I want a pair of my own.
> 
> The prices are high because of taxes and shipping costs. Nothing is made here so we import it. So the prices are "fine". I have no intention of competing, so you think I should buy some affordable ones and forget about it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


Pretty much yeah I mean others will say it does matter and I guess it's opinion but I've never noticed a difference. I don't care about all this designer brand stuff. I'd rather pay more fr training sessions than equipment. I


----------



## marques (Jun 3, 2017)

My last Thai Boxing Gym recommended Fairtex and Twins. Just to increase your list and doubts. 

I used for a few months cheap 8 oz (Raw) boxing gloves (£10-15) mainly for sparring. The only issue is we sweat a bit inside because they were made of plastic. Just bought others (RDX) because 8 oz was not allowed/welcome in some gyms. I would save money for now. When we advance (if we do) we know exactly what we want, what we need and how much we are willing to put in our passion.

PS: Can't help about the brands on your list.


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 3, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Pretty much yeah I mean others will say it does matter and I guess it's opinion but I've never noticed a difference. I don't care about all this designer brand stuff. I'd rather pay more fr training sessions than equipment. I


Yeah I don't care about brands either. Sometimes brands are just brands, some other times, they are brands, but also quality. Maybe someone had good references. I think I'll stick with a cheap pair and in a few months see what happens. I can always sell the old ones to get new ones.



marques said:


> My last Thai Boxing Gym recommended Fairtex and Twins. Just to increase your list and doubts.
> 
> I used for a few months cheap 8 oz (Raw) boxing gloves (£10-15) mainly for sparring. The only issue is we sweat a bit inside because they were made of plastic. Just bought others (RDX) because 8 oz was not allowed/welcome in some gyms. I would save money for now. When we advance (if we do) we know exactly what we want, what we need and how much we are willing to put in our passion.
> 
> PS: Can't help about the brands on your list.



The thing about waiting, is that I have to use the ones I'm lend in the gym, and I have to tell you, those are NEVER cleaned. You can't imagine the... Particular smell your hands have after practice. [emoji40] 



Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Jun 3, 2017)

With things like everlast you can buy crap gloves.  They do cheap versions.

But the expensive ones are pretty good.

Out of those.  I would spend the money and get venum.  I think they will last a bit longer.  And are more likely to have the correct weights.

Boxing gloves are not all about you.  If you have crap coming off them.  Or if you have a couple of brown paper bags with 16oz written on them in pen.  The people who punch you in the face will start off upset.


----------



## marques (Jun 4, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> The thing about waiting, is that I have to use the ones I'm lend in the gym, and I have to tell you, those are NEVER cleaned. You can't imagine the... Particular smell your hands have after practice. [emoji40]


I don't recommend anyone using nasty gloves.  I am just saying you can buy cheap ones for now, while you choose the 'perfect pair'. Or you use the nasty ones for a bit more time while you choose your gloves.

Gloves last long time, they are one of the most important items in boxing(s), so it requires a weighted choice if you're to keep going in the long term.


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes. I hate using those darn gloves. I also know that hitting people with garbage gloves is not cool. I can't really afford the Venum so I'll stick with cheapish gloves. Maybe some mid-range Adidas o Everlast. We'll see. Thanks for the help. 

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## marques (Jun 4, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Yes. I hate using those darn gloves. I also know that hitting people with garbage gloves is not cool. I can't really afford the Venum so I'll stick with cheapish gloves. Maybe some mid-range Adidas o Everlast. We'll see. Thanks for the help.
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


My £10-15 8oz gloves were not that bad for the opponent. Actually, they have more pad than the 10oz RDX I bought later. The issue is the material (plastic). Of course (cow) leather is much better for comfort and hygiene.

For the prices you gave, the gloves must be great. And you must use them for years. Otherwise, it is a waste.


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 5, 2017)

marques said:


> For the prices you gave, the gloves must be great. And you must use them for years. Otherwise, it is a waste.


Don't be so sure. Prices are very high here (compared to the US). Everything is more expensive, since around 33% is taxes, and then add shipping.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 6, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Yeah I don't care about brands either. Sometimes brands are just brands, some other times, they are brands, but also quality. Maybe someone had good references. I think I'll stick with a cheap pair and in a few months see what happens. I can always sell the old ones to get new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can wear inner gloves with your skirt if you are worried about your hands.

Also make sure you get the right Oz gloves. Same deal just because you fight in 10s doesn't mean you have to spar in them.


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> You can wear inner gloves with your skirt if you are worried about your hands.
> 
> Also make sure you get the right Oz gloves. Same deal just because you fight in 10s doesn't mean you have to spar in them.


Oh yes I'm aware of the fact that it's better to spar with higher Oz, to avoid hurting your opponent. 

By the way, does everyone use Velcro? I would love to use the other ones, they look a lot more comfortable, but you can't put them on on your own right?

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Jun 6, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Oh yes I'm aware of the fact that it's better to spar with higher Oz, to avoid hurting your opponent.
> 
> By the way, does everyone use Velcro? I would love to use the other ones, they look a lot more comfortable, but you can't put them on on your own right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk



Basically that.

you can get lace ups in brands like cleto,s. But they are basically the ducks nuts of gloves.


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Basically that.
> 
> you can get lace ups in brands like cleto,s. But they are basically the ducks nuts of gloves.


Yeah that sounds about right. I'll go to a store that was recommended to me today. Hope I can find something suitable.

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## marques (Jun 6, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Oh yes I'm aware of the fact that it's better to spar with higher Oz, to avoid hurting your opponent.
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


I think it is common practice. But the best to avoid hurting is having control. Or a mix of big gloves and control. Gloves alone protect the skin and hands.

I sparred with 4 oz MMA gloves long time and no incident. (Then changed to 8 oz boxing glove because that 4oz were intimidating...  and because we didn't grapple that much). When I trained self-defence (10 years) I used a kind of MMA glove with extra pad. No incidents, other than red eyes when they get hit. I had more pleasure with that level of control than being powerful...


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 6, 2017)

marques said:


> I think it is common practice. But the best to avoid hurting is having control. Or a mix of big gloves and control. Gloves alone protect the skin and hands.
> 
> I sparred with 4 oz MMA gloves long time and no incident. (Then changed to 8 oz boxing glove because that 4oz were intimidating...  and because we didn't grapple that much). When I trained self-defence (10 years) I used a kind of MMA glove with extra pad. No incidents, other than red eyes when they get hit. I had more pleasure with that level of control than being powerful...



Oh yeah that sucks. I got punched in the eye, and no matter how padded the gloves are, you'll be dropping tears like a baby 

Anyways, I'm still sort of a noob, so I'll probably get 12+Oz. As I said, I can always loose a little money and sell them later on


----------



## aanna (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi That-a-Way,

What kind of Gloves you want to buy? there is many kinds like Boxing, Gym, bag and MMA Gloves etc............! I recommend search RDX online Store and review all kind of Gloves at: Buy Boxing Gloves | RDX Sports UK


----------



## webmaster786 (Jul 14, 2017)

Everlast should be called Evercrap. No doubt Everlast is famous, but have an undeserved good reputation. Everlast is a big name but do not equal quality. Their gloves never last and only have wadding around the knuckles. You can easily hurt your hand if you don't punch perfectly and they wear down like nothing. Your hands will be so aching boxing with Evercrap your first few times and their lack of padding. While on the other hand, I think Cleto Reyes are the best gloves, but the foremost number one gloves are Grant Gloves you have to try this it's marvelous. They have proper padding all throughout the glove and not just around the knuckles and you do not have to worry at all while using them


----------



## aanna (Aug 1, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Hi. I'm looking to *buy some boxing gloves*. The most common brands in my country (and therefore, not that expensive) that are made for sparring and not hitting the bag, are *Everlast and Adidas*. Now, according to my teacher, *Adidas are the best option.* Has anyone ever used them? Do you recommend Everlast or Adidas, or just something else? The brands that I'm seeing in local stores are:
> 
> 
> Adidas ($70+)
> ...


Great to know you I recommend: Top 10 Boxing Gloves


----------



## That-a-Way (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm thinking to just go with the Venum. The $200 price was for the leather ones. The regular ones cost $100 and seen much better than the Adidas and Everlast.

I'm thinking it's worth to invest as much money as I can into this. If it all works out, I won't be buying new ones for a while.

Why are the Venum below Everlast in that site? I'm guessing there are more expensive and better Everlast models. I think I'll start looking out for those too!

Thanks for the replies!

Sent from my XT1680 using Tapatalk


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 2, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> I'm thinking to just go with the Venum. The $200 price was for the leather ones. The regular ones cost $100 and seen much better than the Adidas and Everlast.
> 
> I'm thinking it's worth to invest as much money as I can into this. If it all works out, I won't be buying new ones for a while.
> 
> ...


According to a few boxers I know, Everlast makes some excellent gloves.  But they also make absolute junk too.  A lot of elite level pros wear them, but they're most likely not paying for them (free advertising after all), and the ones they're wearing are way more expensive than any hobbyist on a normal salary is going to spend.

I've heard $75-$100 (here in the US) is the range were Everlast stops being junk and starts to be decent.  

I just bought a pair of Title Gel World Bag gloves.  Cost me $100.  It's expensive to me, but that's what everyone told me is the best heavy bag gloves (other than $200+ Cleto Reyes and the like).  I've been using Century Brave MMA gloves for a few months, and my knuckles are killing me - swelling, sore, etc.

Hopefully these will do the trick.  They just arrived yesterday.


----------



## aanna (Aug 11, 2017)

There is many Boxing gloves brands having good quality but i recommend try to buy complete punch bag set, where you will get original Boxing gloves from original brand but locally you can't get quality gloves............!


----------



## aanna (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, I am From Europe and I check few Gloves from RDX and I recommend all guys Buy Boxing Gloves | RDX Sports EU


----------



## That-a-Way (Aug 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> According to a few boxers I know, Everlast makes some excellent gloves.  But they also make absolute junk too.  A lot of elite level pros wear them, but they're most likely not paying for them (free advertising after all), and the ones they're wearing are way more expensive than any hobbyist on a normal salary is going to spend.
> 
> I've heard $75-$100 (here in the US) is the range were Everlast stops being junk and starts to be decent.
> 
> ...


I've heard the same. The cheap stuff from Everlast is compete crap, but the good stuff is good 


aanna said:


> There is many Boxing gloves brands having good quality but i recommend try to buy complete punch bag set, where you will get original Boxing gloves from original brand but locally you can't get quality gloves............!


Yeah I guess the brands here aren't the best. Maybe I should order something from eBay or Amazon...

Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anarax (Aug 25, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Hi. I'm looking to *buy some boxing gloves*. The most common brands in my country (and therefore, not that expensive) that are made for sparring and not hitting the bag, are *Everlast and Adidas*. Now, according to my teacher, *Adidas are the best option.* Has anyone ever used them? Do you recommend Everlast or Adidas, or just something else? The brands that I'm seeing in local stores are:
> 
> 
> Adidas ($70+)
> ...



Have you considered buying used gloves? You can get high quality lightly used gloves for a great price. I've purchased a lot of my gear from eBay. I've been able to purchase premium gear for 30% to 50% cheaper I would buying new.


----------



## That-a-Way (Sep 7, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Have you considered buying used gloves? You can get high quality lightly used gloves for a great price. I've purchased a lot of my gear from eBay. I've been able to purchase premium gear for 30% to 50% cheaper I would buying new.


That's a great idea. I'll look into it.

Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 7, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Have you considered buying used gloves? You can get high quality lightly used gloves for a great price. I've purchased a lot of my gear from eBay. I've been able to purchase premium gear for 30% to 50% cheaper I would buying new.


Yeah but they're cheap for a reason. You won't get as much quality use out of them as new ones as they'd already be worn down from previous use


----------



## That-a-Way (Sep 7, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Yeah but they're cheap for a reason. You won't get as much quality use out of them as new ones as they'd already be worn down from previous use


Yeah that's why they are cheaper. The idea would be to meet with the seller and check them out. Then, wash them multiple times.

Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 7, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Yeah that's why they are cheaper. The idea would be to meet with the seller and check them out. Then, wash them multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk


When you buy online that's not exactly how it works


----------



## Anarax (Sep 7, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Yeah but they're cheap for a reason. You won't get as much quality use out of them as new ones as they'd already be worn down from previous use



It depends on the seller. I've ordered "used" gear and it was practically brand new. You have to do your research and find the gear that has the least amount of use on eBay. Granted there are sellers that are selling worn out garbage, but you can find nearly brand new gear for a fraction of the price if your willing to shop around and look on eBay.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 7, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Yeah that's why they are cheaper. The idea would be to meet with the seller and check them out. Then, wash them multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk



You usually can't see them in person. Look at the posted pictures and ask the seller if those are the pics of the actual item. Read the description on the use of the gloves, most sellers will post that if it's used. If not, ask the seller about the use of the gloves. Find out if they're machine washable before purchasing them. 

Hope that helps


----------



## That-a-Way (Sep 7, 2017)

Anarax said:


> It depends on the seller. I've ordered "used" gear and it was practically brand new. You have to do your research and find the gear that has the least amount of use on eBay. Granted there are sellers that are selling worn out garbage, but you can find nearly brand new gear for a fraction of the price if your willing to shop around and look on eBay.


Yeah honestly I never bought used stuff. I always sell it, but never buy. Everything I sell is good as new, and I sell it for half the price of a new item. It's always a good deal for my buyers.





Anarax said:


> You usually can't see them in person. Look at the posted pictures and ask the seller if those are the pics of the actual item. Read the description on the use of the gloves, most sellers will post that if it's used. If not, ask the seller about the use of the gloves. Find out if they're machine washable before purchasing them.
> 
> Hope that helps


I may be new in the martial arts business but I always sell used stuff. I always meet in person with the buyer. I would never buy used stuff that I can't "test". I do understand that you can get swindled. It's sort of a high risk-high reward situation. You can get something good as new for half the price, or something that looks good in a picture. I'll definitely be careful. Thanks! 

Checking if they are machine washable is a very good idea indeed.

Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk


----------



## aanna (Sep 27, 2017)

When we advance (if we do) we know exactly what we want, what we need and how much we are willing to put in our passion.



Sacs de Frappe avec des Gants


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 27, 2017)

aanna said:


> Sacs de Frappe avec des Gants



That sounds delightfully rude!


----------



## kickillustrated (Nov 13, 2017)

I am using Top Ten gloves for almost 20 years now. They are very durable, fit well in my hands and give great protection. I am using the Top Ten 18 Oz gloves for both, heavy bag and sparring.
Top Ten Superfight Gloves


----------



## jobo (Nov 13, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Yeah that's why they are cheaper. The idea would be to meet with the seller and check them out. Then, wash them multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk


really, I'm not that panicky over other peoples sweat, a quick blast of disinfectant will do just fine if they are a bit ripe


----------



## drop bear (Nov 13, 2017)

Dod try on a set of cleto reyes the other day. If you are looking around the $200 mark they are well worth a look.


----------

